

HNers Anonymous - perfunctory

Does anybody feel like they need it?
======
duiker101
No, why would you want to an anonymous function? If privacy is such an issue
for you just register a new account...you don't even need the email.

------
Metatron
I think he means a group counselling session to discuss methods to combat HN
addiction.

------
vbm
What do you mean? Posting anonymous? No .. it should not be allowed

